

Why are so many people writing static site generators? - fallenhitokiri
http://screamingatmyscreen.com/2014/5/why-are-so-many-people-writing-static-site-generators/

======
alexgorbatchev
I'm not clear if your question is why do people write or why do people use
static site generators?

~~~
fallenhitokiri
the question was "why do people write static site generators" (see the linked
tweet) - sorry for not making it clear enough

